# Valverde's 2009 Prince



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

his new ride for the tour
edit


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

meh its ok......


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*hecho en mexico*

Not feelling it... Regardless, Valverde is the Man.


----------



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

what tires is he using? I can only see Continental.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know, while I like Pinarello bikes, enjoyed the race and think the kit colors are pretty cool.... that yellow and red just isn't my taste.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

In other words... looks like ass


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I want be running out to buy one in that color.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Little too busy for my taste...
I think one of the 2 main colors (yellow and red) has to be dominating over the other color in order for it to look good.


----------



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

Do any of you guys even know what the National flag for Spain even looks like???
Of course not.... or you wouldnt be griping about the red and yellow colors.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

breakaway said:


> Do any of you guys even know what the National flag for Spain even looks like???
> Of course not.... or you wouldn't be griping about the red and yellow colors.




exactly.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I like it! Just noticed on the third picture, it says "Don Alejandro". Good touch!


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll ride it.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*this?*

















IMHO, they took a beautiful Pina Prince and smacked it with an ugly stick. It's fugly...
FWIW, I've been to Spain more times in the last 10 years than you've probobly been to starbucks.



breakaway said:


> Do any of you guys even know what the National flag for Spain even looks like???
> Of course not.... or you wouldnt be griping about the red and yellow colors.


----------



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

rhauft said:


> IMHO, they took a beautiful Pina Prince and smacked it with an ugly stick. It's fugly...
> FWIW, I've been to Spain more times in the last 10 years than you've probobly been to starbucks.


Well i work at a Starbucks so im there 365 days of the year less avg 2days off a week. So unless you actually live in Spain, which by your comment you most likely dont... your comment just made you look like a jackass. And anyone can search google and glom a postcard of Spain like you have.

The only thing that differentiated the 'beautiful' before (as you state it) to the now 'ugly stick' smacking(as you state) that it got is that what normally would be white paint on the Prince is now yellow. The Onda bends are the same. The geomentry is the same and even the Pinarello swooshes (ala Nike) of red are the same. 
Thats it and thats all... what was white is now yellow.

But theres a deeper meaning into the color scheme as some seem to be ignorant to it.
If he was american and his bike was painted like a red, white and blue spangled banner then maybe people could see the underlining meaning.

Valverde's paint scheme probably has a double purpose. First, its a national pride and significance that he is representing Spain as he may be a national hero or statesman for the sport of cycling in his country. Thus the national flag colors. Secondly, he hopes to be wearing yellow when he arrives on the Champs Elysees.
Lots of things are fugly on the surface. But its the ignorant (like yourself) that cant see beyond the paint and clear coat to understand the real issues and accept it for what it is.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like he rode a little too close to the hot dog vendor at the depart. 

All I see is ketchup and mustard. Too bad on such a beautiful bike.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Touche breakaway, I stand corrected, I had know idea I was dealing with an sbux barrista. Serves me right. You certainly spend your fair share of time slinging mud. I hope you made the cut after their house cleaning. I'm a Peet's guy myself. Way better coffee imho.

Btw, I get the flag connection Mr sbux. I don't like Levi's stars & stripes Trek either. Thanks for the remedial lesson though. I own a Prince Ltd team edition. Plain and simple, it's a gorgeous bike. The yellow & red doesn't do anything for me. I like his team issue better. That's my opinion. Incidentally, the pic is no postcard but I appreciate the compliment. I took it last September in Madrid at the final stage of La Vuelta a Espana. I go every year. Used to race there too. 

Hope you're not chat/surfing on company time :nono: .




breakaway said:


> Well i work at a Starbucks so im there 365 days of the year less avg 2days off a week. So unless you actually live in Spain, which by your comment you most likely dont... your comment just made you look like a jackass. And anyone can search google and glom a postcard of Spain like you have.
> 
> The only thing that differentiated the 'beautiful' before (as you state it) to the now 'ugly stick' smacking(as you state) that it got is that what normally would be white paint on the Prince is now yellow. The Onda bends are the same. The geomentry is the same and even the Pinarello swooshes (ala Nike) of red are the same.
> Thats it and thats all... what was white is now yellow.
> ...


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Sweetest bike of the Tour!!!!!!


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Best bike on the Tour!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Working for Starbucks AND riding a Pinarello. I'm awe struck


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Meanwhile, back in Treviso...*


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

very nice looking bikes...a couple of guys have them here in Singapore and they look very enticing...now just need to get my wife to buy in and I am ready for one of these.....


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

*Placed the order today...*

Despite the various viewpoints...I have seen this on the road here in Singapore and love it! Just placed the order today with Campy SR 11S to boot.


----------



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

Wow! I heard that Cycleworx are the first to get the 09's in Asia! That will be lovely! Please post pictures of your new Prince of Spain when you get it. 

Are you also getting the yellow handlebar? What about the yellow brakes?


Cheers!


Francis


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

Sure am...waiting on the yellow handlebars and checking on the brakes...

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Where can you buy the one piece yellow bars and the yellow brakes from???


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

I live in Singapore and the guy who runs the bike shop is ordering it for me....the bars at least. I am checking on the brakes but am ok if I accept standard Campy Record....


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

I ordered mine from the Pinarello dealer where I live (Singapore). 

You can find the dealers on their website www.pinarello.com


----------

